# Hilfe für ausschneiden und einfügen



## bubux (3. März 2004)

Hi,

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir bei meinem kleinem problem helfen ich hab eine datei mit angehängt damit ihr besser bescheid wisst. also sowie wie man es im Bild sehen will ich mit meinen Privat fotos machen. Wie kann ich es machen das,  dass Programm mein bild selber markiert und es dann so ausschneidet wie diesen Vogel in meiner angehängten datei übrigens ich arbeite mit dem Programm Corel draw 10 damit ihr mir besser helfen Könnt.

Ich danke euch schon jetzt im vorraus.

MFG

Peter


----------



## DonPablo (12. März 2004)

Hallo,

also automatisch geht das nicht. Du kannst aber mit der Lasso-Maske das Objekt grob umrahmen und dann anschließend im Menü "Maske" den Punkt "auf Maske malen auswählen. Hiermit kannst du mit  dem Pinsel und der Farbe Weiss definieren, welche Bildbereiche makiert werden sollen. Mit Schwarz kannst du  bereits maskierte Bereiche wieder ausschließen. 
Wenn Du Dein Objekt maskiert hast, kann du das aus der Ebene herauslösen, indem du den Bereich kopierst und wieder einfügst.

Grüße
dp


----------

